# Anyone for 6/17/2014 am trip



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

Anyone want to go in the am and try to find some surface action to throw to? May be a good chance to catch a shark on the fly. No set schedule. Leave around 7-8ish and probably back around lunch, depending on success. Staying around the pass and beaches. Let me know *by text* asap. I may not log on here again til tonight.
850-two zero six-two four four nine


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

*Nice day*

The families out of town so with a nice weather report I threw the quick trip together. Had to get FlyLipps to come off the reject bucket he'd promised since I'm not much of a tier. Threw some wire on a variety of flies and was ready. 
Cruised by Dixie bar and not much going on so I headed east. Got close to the Coast Guard station and roll up on a school of about 50+ tarpon. They were cruising hard and showed no interest in my offerings. Nice to see anyway. 
Headed south off the beach and back west. Buzzed the Mass and cruised the bar again and started to see the sharks. Got close to the beach and threw to a pair cruising the beach. Both charged the fly with the smaller (3ft) taking hold. I had some good quick action but when I went to correct from my collision course of the beach I allowed slack and it threw the hook. That would be the only hook up of the day.
I spent the next few hours zig zagging the bar. I saw many sharks, one which was about a 7ft hammerhead. There were two large mantas and several schools of Jacks. Everything was pretty skittish but I was encouraged with all the fish sightings. 
I'll definately be seeking a trolling motor for the next trip. I'll also be working on a chumming plan. Been too long between trips for sure.
Getting ready








Zoom for one of Tarpon school








Most of the day


----------

